# [LICENCIAS] ¿Donde comprar una Notebook sin Windows?

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Hace un tiempo estoy buscando comprar una notebook o all in one pero que no tenga ni Windows ni Office ni nada que no vaya a usar, la idea no es evitar gastar solamente, sino no tener que comprar obligadamente algo, que ademas no voy a utilizar.

Vivo en Argentina y les agradezco de antemano cualquier comentario.

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Podrías intentar montarlo a piezas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si, eso hacemos siempre pero con Notebook o All in one se complica montar. Gracias igual por la idea.

----------

## cameta

Otra solución posible es comprarlo de segunda mano. Con todos los  riesgos que ello conlleva por supuesto.

----------

## agdg

Según tengo entendido, dell tiene algunos modelos con Linux.

----------

## deovex

En mercadolibre podrías encontrar un Notebook "Free Dos", sin Sistema Operativo.

----------

## cameta

Cuidado con mercadolibre que hay bastante estafa.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## opotonil

Por curiosidad hice un par de busquedas y aparecio esto:

  - http://linuxpreloaded.com/

Son tiendas principalmente de USA pero algunas hacen envios internacionales, el problema para nosotros imagino que sea el de siempre... apuesto que no habra forma de que el teclado tenga: ñ. Una de las tiendas del listado es la de Dell, pero segun pone el modelo con Linux solo lo venden en USA y Canada.

Lo mas curioso ha sido encontrar en la tienda http://www.thinkpenguin.com un equipo con Gentoo preinstalado:

  - https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/gentoo-penguin-gnu-linux-notebook

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Fijandome un poco mas en el equipo con Gentoo preinstalado veo que lo venden con teclado en Español:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ordering from outside the United States? This model is available with English (US), Spanish & Portuguese keyboard layouts.
> 
> 

 

--- EDITADO ---

Parece que el nombre "Gentoo Penguin GNU / Linux Notebook" es por la raza de pingüino no por la distribucion Linux, por defecto lleva preinstalado Ubuntu, aun que una de las casillas para rellenar es "Distribution to Install".

----------

## Yczo

Hola!

Yo conozco los mountain que parecen unos maquinones del copon ojala los hubiera conocido antes tengo un dell (dell hoy en dia no vende con linux creo y se que cuando lo hacin lo cobraban caro, ponian un hardware muy inferior al mismo precio que los superiores con windoes) lamentablemete y me obligaron a pagar windows, grrr. Al enemigo ni agua.

Estos los puedes comprar sin sistema operativo o con ubuntu. me decanto sin SO, para poner gentoo xd. Son gordos, pero mira que pedazo de maquinas que agujeros de ventilacion. no creo que pase como en esos finos, que estas jugando y se apagan por temperatura

http://www.mountain.es/epages/Mountain.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store.Mountain/Categories/PORTABLEWS

por otro lado tb puedes comprar un system76 si venden en tu pais pero no llevan ñ y viene con ubuntu por fuerza EDITO: parece que los system76 hoy llevan ñ. no se si se venden en españa creo que no

https://www.system76.com/

un saludo

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Muchas gracias a todos.

Soy argentino, en este grandioso pais cuesta ingresar cosas de afuera ultimamente. En una epoca acá se vendian muchos equipos con Rxart, un linux medio extraño y pago, pero al menos no le daba de comer a la bestia, al menos no directamente.

Veré que hacer con todo el material que me han suministrado, queda el Post para algun otro que necesite saber sobre este tema.

Un saludo grande para ustedes.

----------

## cameta

Joder son guapos esos mountain y el precio es la mar de interesante.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Nunca vi una maquina de esa marca. Son buenas?

----------

## Yczo

Ojooooo Me retracto de los mountain despues de haber leido esta opinion. Aqui los ponen verdes, no se si serán los modelos viejos o que habría que buscar mas info al respecto

http://www.adslzone.net/postt254684.html&view=previous

Un saludo

[EDITO: En este foro los ponen bien http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2785394

postdata: estoy hecho un lío]

----------

## Yczo

Indagando por ahí acabo de descubrir estos alemanes, que parecen estar muy bien. Además también pueden tener 32 gbyes de ram, teclado en español y por supuesto elegirse sin sistema operativo.

http://www.deviltech.de/

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Me he encontrado este hoy:

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerstore.es%2Fnotebooks%2F24538-portatil-acer-tm-p253-e-b960-4g-500g-15-6-freedos-0000000000000.html&h=zAQE02WH6&s=1

----------

